# South of France campsites in late September to mid October



## TheHeatonFamily (Jul 5, 2011)

Good afternoon - sorry to ask for more help / advice again! We are just planning our 4 week trip to France, starting around the 20th September. We want to spend the majority of our time around Nice but we are struggling to find any campsites that are open until the end of October (most seem to close at the end of September) - ideally we'd like to be there until the 15th (ish) of October. Does anyone know of any sites around Nice that stay open or are we going to have to rethink?

Any help would be gratefully received.

Many thanks

Claire


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Don't apologise for asking questions - that's what MHF is for  

Can't help you with particular sites in that area - but I would recommend getting as ACSI camping card if you can as you're going out of season.
Decent discounts on pitch fees to be had and you can see at a glance what sites are still open in whatever area you are in.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Agree with hezbez, there was a special offer on if you subscibed to a yearly update when we got ours a few months ago.
a quick look shows cagnes sur mare Le Val Fleuri N43 deg 41'14 E7 deg 9'21 open until31/10, more futher down the coast past antibes

Aldra


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Posts*

I have posted these sites a few times, the search on MHF will probably not pick it up.

cigales in Cannes Mandelieu is open all year, there are a few more, I will go and have a look.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*look*

If you go to Alan Rogers or the ACSI site. Put in the dates you want and the area and the sites that are open will come up.

TM

Antibes

Cannes

There are a lot more if you look. There is one with a covered pool. Someone on here was heading there last winter when we were elsewhere, just cannot rememmber the names


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

As said above there are plenty of sites open but, they rarely have the full range of facilities in the low season. Pools, bars, shops, children's entertainment etc will have closed with the end of the season though the site will be open for campers and provide water, EHU and the basics. Many of us prefer them this way but, if you have a family and want all-singing then prepare to be disappointed.

G


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi TheHeatonFamily,

Here's another site, albeit I haven't stayed there:

http://www.vieilleferme.com/

Ian


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi TheHeatonFamily,

Here's another site, albeit I haven't stayed there:

http://www.vieilleferme.com/

Ian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*the one*



iansmithofotley said:


> Hi TheHeatonFamily,
> 
> Here's another site, albeit I haven't stayed there:
> 
> ...


Thats the one I was trying to think of (see above)


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

iansmithofotley said:


> Hi TheHeatonFamily,
> 
> Here's another site, albeit I haven't stayed there:
> 
> ...


This is a very popular site for long stay visitors over the winter months. We visited here earlier this year and it has an excellent location. A bus service runs from outside the campsite and local shops, supermarkets adn restaurants are all close by so no need to worry about having to take the van out.


----------



## TheHeatonFamily (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your help and advice, it is very much appreciated. I think the vieilleferme site looks fantastic and the fact that it's right near the beach is a real plus for us especially for our 20 month old daughter! And the fact that there is a bus service nearby is excellent as once we're settled on a site we don't like moving the van. Ohh I am getting really excited about our trip now!


----------

